# FLR (M) Bank refusing to authenticate online statements



## siennalu88 (May 5, 2014)

Hello,

I'm feeling a little stressed over my ability to meet the financial requirement! I have only been with my current employer for 5 months and therefore must provide 12 months of statements and payslips. All of my statements are online statements however and my bank are refusing to stamp these or provide a cover letter verifying their authenticity. According to the bank, the online print out of my documents are 'original statements' however I just don't know if the immigration department will agree with this.

Has anyone experienced something similar? I have gone into two different branches and phoned online banking twice for help and they simply state that it is not within their procedures to do this. They won't even write a letter stating that they won't do it.

Thanks in advance for any help on this!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ask them to send you duplicate statements through the post.


----------



## siennalu88 (May 5, 2014)

Ohhh okay thanks Nyclon. I did think that originally but then I get so caught up in reading all of the requirements and convinced myself I needed everything stamped! Will get them to reissue. Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## azaliarazor (Apr 22, 2016)

I sent online statements. I didn't see you couldn't anywhere on application or guide on Uk.gov. I am assuming it will be fine since many banks are going green in UK these days?


----------



## siennalu88 (May 5, 2014)

Hi azaliarazor,

I read in the financial requirement guidelines 'Bank statements must be on official bank stationery. Alternatively, electronic bank statements can also be accepted for all bank accounts as long as they are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page'


----------



## azaliarazor (Apr 22, 2016)

siennalu88 said:


> Hi azaliarazor,
> 
> I read in the financial requirement guidelines 'Bank statements must be on official bank stationery. Alternatively, electronic bank statements can also be accepted for all bank accounts as long as they are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page'


Ah, maybe it's different for other applications? I shall go check and hope and pray.

EDIT Update: I can't find it for my EEA applicaton. I am using it only as a one of my proof of residence since actual bank monies don't apply in my case. Sorry, I had no idea it is different for other applications. I did also submit several others and two are UK government original forms.


----------



## siennalu88 (May 5, 2014)

I'm sure you are absolutely fine too! It's easy to get caught up reading other people's circumstances and spook yourself. Best of luck!!


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

What bank are you dealing with?

Barclays stamped mine without any problems.


----------



## siennalu88 (May 5, 2014)

I am dealing with Barclays. That's so frustrating to hear. I have been into the branch twice trying to explain the situation and they simply refuse to write me anything or stamp anything. I have twice asked to speak with their Manager or have him phone me and they have taken my number both times and not phoned.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Go to another branch and ask. All their records are accessible electronically so should be able to authenticate. Ask THEM to print out statement and certify - not asking them to stamp ones you have printed out.


----------



## siennalu88 (May 5, 2014)

I have asked them all of these things. They won't print statements further than 3 months back in branch, they claim they don't have 'access' to these. I have been told over the phone that if I print them off myself, they will stamp them. I've been given so much conflicting information. I have already requested duplicate statements which they supposedly sent three weeks ago but nothing received. They're just being so unhelpful.

I think my best bet is to try another branch and also request duplicate statements again to cover myself. Thanks for your suggestions Joppa.


----------



## ne_tim (Mar 31, 2016)

The option I chose when I had a similar issue with a TSB branch was to raise a complaint via secure message/the appropriate form when they refused to do this. (especially if they have been giving conflicting information which has led you to waste time or not done what they said they would do.)

Their complaints team resolved via phone that day and ensured the branch would stamp when I next visited (or offered to print + stamp themselves and send via next day). I think they also gave us £25.


----------

